# When will tickets be delivered



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

As above have not received my tickets I purchased a few months back.

Is there a date they will be sent out.

Thanks in advance. :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Have a look at the waxstock thread,they're being sent out this week.


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

Cheers mate, I had looked through them all and couldn't find any details.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I received mine yesterday.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Says on the Waxstock website as well that they're sent approx one month before show date


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

got mine yesterday


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Got mine on Monday.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday :thumb:


----------



## BC911 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mine arrived today! Looking forward to it!


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

Got mine the other day, looking forward to it!!


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Got mine today : )


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Got mine today. It was a fathers day present


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

Received mine today.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello wax stock  mine received today


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Received mine on Tuesday (It's a wristband this year instead of an actual ticket) - trying to decide where on the car to put the Waxstock sticker.


----------



## KrystenCTR (Jul 1, 2014)

Mine turned up today


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Got mine today. Many thanks for the speedy delivery


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ordered mine today.. should I expect it in the post or on the day?


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

anyone who used paypal tell me if they had tickets sent with the paypal invoice 


iv got an invoice / sticker but no ticket


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

quagmire said:


> anyone who used paypal tell me if they had tickets sent with the paypal invoice
> 
> iv got an invoice / sticker but no ticket


Yes I got stickers, wristbands & invoice


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

bugger


----------

